# MF Paints (Peinture MF)



## SprayCutAndRoll (Oct 12, 2013)

I was wondering if any of my fellow painters had ever used (or heard of) MF Paints (I think MF stands for Master Finish)?

If so, what did you guys think of it?


----------



## Totter (Feb 2, 2011)

Never used it but we had 2 gal at the shop (melamine paint). I threw one out recently because it was rusted around the lid - was sitting there for years.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

I used some a few years ago . We never had any problems with it . Decent coverage and priced well . I think it is manufactured in the Province of Quebec and they are a small company . I can't remember exactly which product we used...but it was an Int-Ext product and White....I remember using it on a few door frames .


----------



## SprayCutAndRoll (Oct 12, 2013)

playedout6 said:


> I used some a few years ago . We never had any problems with it . Decent coverage and priced well . I think it is manufactured in the Province of Quebec and they are a small company . I can't remember exactly which product we used...but it was an Int-Ext product and White....I remember using it on a few door frames .


Yeah, I think you're right, I think its HQed in Laval.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Even in Québec It's not that popular.MF portico is a good product.


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

I used MF years ago ,was way ahead of its time ,20 years ago was the best exterior paint to use. I have not seen it in Ontario for a long time. If I was to open a paint store I would look into selling MF


----------



## SprayCutAndRoll (Oct 12, 2013)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> Even in Québec It's not that popular.MF portico is a good product.


Would you know why though? I've heard it's a really great paint.


----------



## PeintureLavergne.com (Dec 17, 2011)

SprayCutAndRoll said:


> Would you know why though? I've heard it's a really great paint.


All pro painters i have spoken to love it... they have good prices... and good quality. I think they are after contractors more then h o's... probably lack of advertising budget. I didn't know they were sold outside Québec. .. only a few corporate stores carry them here.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

SprayCutAndRoll said:


> Would you know why though? I've heard it's a really great paint.


For me It's a distribution question. I dont want to run around town to get a gallon. I need a supplier with multiple location. But as Lavergne said I know a lot of contractors who like it a lot.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

We got a French connection going on on PT


----------



## SprayCutAndRoll (Oct 12, 2013)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> For me It's a distribution question. I dont want to run around town to get a gallon. I need a supplier with multiple location. But as Lavergne said I know a lot of contractors who like it a lot.


Yeah I see what you mean. Its true that its small compared to every other brand out there. 

And I know.


----------

